# 1st Annual Chairbound Hunters of Utah Banquet



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Chairbound Hunters of Utah Chapter Dinner Fund Raiser*

Catered Dinner and Raffle of Camping/Hunting
Products Donated by Cabelas
Sportsman's Warehouse and Other Great Prizes

*Location: Marriott Hotel*
*101 West 100 North Provo, Utah 84601*

*Date: Saturday May 7th, 2011 6:00pm to 8:00pm, Opens 5:30pm Dinner*

Call to get your tickets today
Kenneth Vaughn Sr. 801-499-9770

Tickets: Adult $25.00
Children 12 and under $18.00

Buy Raffle Tickets
$5.00 each at the door
Buy 4 and get 1 Free

Must be present to win.

*You can also pm me if you want to buy some tickets*

*ATTN: All the money from the tickets needs to be turned in by April 9th. I need to pay a large deposit on the planned dinner to Marriott at this time*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

We are hoping to get a lot of support from the community. We hope to make this organization a success for disabled hunters. We also need volunteers during hunting season.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Yote-

I am going to try and make it down to that, pretty cool deal-

PM Sent


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks CS for letting us know dates!

Do you know when the deadline is for ticket purchases?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*ATTN: All the money from the tickets needs to be turned in by April 9th. I need to pay a large deposit on the planned dinner to Marriott at this time*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> *ATTN: All the money from the tickets needs to be turned in by April 9th. I need to pay a large deposit on the planned dinner to Marriott at this time*


Did you add that later, or am I just illiterate and didnt read that the first time?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I added it after you asked because I forgot and you reminded me of this.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to challenge everyone on here to come to this dinner, this is for a great cause and will benifit our fellow hunters that are not capable to get out and hike the mountains like most of us. There is going to be some great things raffled and it will be a very fun night.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING MONEY FOR THE TICKETS UNTIL APRIL 30TH*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a letter from Ryan Johnson

Ryan Johnson wrote:

"As you all know I am an individual that has been wheelchair bound for about 12yrs. now and it is very difficult for me to be able to go and enjoy the outdoors like I use to when I was an able bodied person. I need help from others to get me out and about into the outdoors. Lukily for me my family members have been there for me and sacrificed their precious time to be able to accomplish these dreams. And I thank you. Unfortunately unlike me their are many individuals out there that do not have this kind of help and opportunities UNTIL NOW...

I am a member of an organization that helps and give individuals that are chairbound opportunities to go out and experience the outdoors to harvest animals of their dreams throughout Utah. On May 7th The Chairbound Hunters of Utah need your help come join us on this evening of great food, fun and laughs. You will be helping this new organization to grow and be able to reach out to those who may not have these opportunities. Pass the word around, if you can't make it and want to donate you may read the attachment for further information.

Please read the .pdf file that I've attached for you.



Chairbound Hunters of Utah and I

Thank You Very Much for Your Support,



Ryan Johnson

Chairbound Hunters of Utah Member"


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd possibly be interested in making a donation can you provide information on where to send donations?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

K2, thank you for your interest in donating, You can mail a check to the following address.

Kenneth Vaughn
Attn: Chairbound Hunters of Utah
171 N 850 W
Springville, UT 84663

Please make the check out to "Chairbound Hunters Of Utah."


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for all those who attended and donated your time and money. Last night was a great success for our first banquet. Things will only get better from here.


----------

